# Parachute system can save small planes  (MSNBC)



## Yrys (15 Dec 2006)

Well, it is equipment and vehicles, but civy planes, so feel free to move it...

There is also a video on that page of CNN, don't know how to directly link it...
http://www.cnn.com/TECH/space/


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6749412/



> Next generation could be standard equipment for regional jets
> Updated: 8:47 a.m. ET Dec 24, 2004
> 
> WASHINGTON - Albert Kolk's small plane banked uncontrollably in
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Dec 2006)

Now all they have to do is put a pod for troopers and a GPS system onto it.  Throw 3-4 pods into the back of a Herc and you have a low training Airborne Glider Regiment - or Starship Troopers.

As it stands now those GPS systems like the Screamer (might want a name change there) http://www.strongparachutes.com/Pages/mil_screamer_cargo.htm  can handle a tonne (or about the weight of a section) while this aircraft system handles up to 4000 pounds or just under 2 tonnes according to the MSNBC link.


----------

